# I am no ChileRelleno but I tried! :o[



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I tried to make some Meringues, they look all jacked up but maybe they will taste good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That’s cute


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Who you trying to kidd, those look awesome.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

My manhood is still intact!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Impressive.
Well done.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> My manhood is still intact!!!!!!!!!!!1


Just don't stand in front of the microwave at waist level too long.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice work! Looks like you've worked a few cream tubes in your time, well done.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jk those look good!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Looks professional to me! You don't even have none on your shirt and in your beard. I'd have it on the wall's and ceiling if I tried that. Hell I look like the Tin man from the wizard of oz when I break out anti seize! I swear that stuff grows and crawls lol!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well those would look just precious hung on a christmas tree.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> well those would look just precious hung on a christmas tree.
> jack


Do you know what has a small dick and hangs down?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Do you know what has a small dick and hangs down?


Do you know what has a big dick and hangs up?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> Do you know what has a big dick and hangs up?


"Click"


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Corpsman said:


> "Click"


jody, that was my line.
jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good ! Don't know that I've ever eaten meringues .....except on the top of lemon pies and banana pudding but I bet that they are good !


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

The topping on lemon pies and nanner puddin is called calf slobber.


----------

